# Corsair H55 - Intel Mounting Kit



## Tra6zon (6. November 2015)

Hi,
ich habe eine Frage an das Corsair-Team.
Undzwar habe ich vor kurzem mein Mainboard sowie die CPU gewechselt und möchte nun die H55 nutzen um meine neue CPU (Intel Xeon E3 1231v3) zu kühlen.

Leider habe ich das Mounting-Kit für die Intel-Boards nicht mehr finden können.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Könnt ihr mir evtl solch ein Kit zuschicken?
Zahle gerne auch ein wenig in die Kaffeekasse 

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Jeretxxo (7. November 2015)

Hydro Series H40/H50/H55/H70/H90/H110 Intel Mounting Bracket Kit


----------



## Tra6zon (7. November 2015)

Danke. Habe ich in der Nacht auch gefunden


----------



## Bluebeard (10. November 2015)

Hi Tra6zon,

vielen Dank für das Angebot zur Aufbesserung der Kaffeekasse.  Der Jeretxxo hat dir ja schon den Link zum richtigen Produkt serviert (vielen Dank!). 

Sofern du noch Fragen hast, sag Bescheid!

Grüße


----------

